# Eagle Eye HID's



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey Fellas,
Im not sure how this is going to be accepted but... I talked to the people over there at Eagle Eye Lights seeing if they would be making a Brute Force kit. Primarily because I see a big market for it and JetOffroad (only other plugNplay i know of) told me they would be shipping out a kit last January(They're a joke, their Can-Am kit was a joke and customer service didn't know much) and thats never happened obviously. So the lady at Eagle Eye said they would be very interested in making a kit if they had a demand for it. She also said most kits they have made were due to customer request. I know we are definitely interested in a plug and play kit for our bikes, these are top notch kits and work flawlessly. 

Anyways, Im guessing hopefully I will post something like this on all the forums and try to gain some interest so maybe possibly hopefully they get us a kit...
What yall think? If interested show some support here or shoot them an e-mail.....
Thanks Tee


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Let's do a poll 

I'm definatley interested


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

that would be good but I'm going to tell you the HID's seem like there a lot harder than they really are. Ive been working on mine from pulling the brute out to get the lights out to putting them back in was only about an hour and a half (thats with looking tool and all that)


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes.... But These plug and play kits take about 15 minutes and you can go right back stock when ever needed (If needed) and also come with Hi/Lo. They work with the stock switch, run with just the key on, no electric problems, etc... just like they came stock on the bike. Im impressed by these, they're absolutely flawless. Im sure you can do it yourself cheap (I do everything myself), But after installing these on the 2010 outlander i wish i had some for my brute.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

would mudinmyblood do a group buy??
if we can get them to make them.
180 beans is a lot when you can fit the for less than half the price.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i have $56 in mine and a few wire connectors


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

exactly!
maybe if they would do a group buy and knock the price down for every (EX.) 10 people...well then i may be in.


----------



## elpinto88 (Oct 6, 2009)

^ me too


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Well worth it to me and i know many would agree, especially with a product of this quality. JMO


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I'd be in!!

Plug and play is always 100 % better than do it yourself....unless the price is out to lunch.

What is the contact information? Maybe a group effort in just emailing them would spike the interest? Add the riders from Kawi Riders, HL, etc... and they might see the market.​


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

IMO the plug and play sounds great. The 180 is pricey i havent priced the stock lights but am imagaining for all of us who have already done the conversion that if we wanted to go back stock the price of the new stock lights cant be much more than that. I have already clipped my harness probably along with alot of other people so sounds to me its gonna be people that havent done the conversion. I also only have around 60 bucks in mine


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

so the plug and play kit is 180 bucks? thats crazy imo. and the stock bulbs are like 20-25 bucks.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Is there an actual plug and play available?


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

not yet i dont think.


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

no not to my knowledge


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

No.... Been looking for one for a year and emailing. This is the closest I've got so far. $180 isn't out the window for me... But neither would $900 for Looney Tune if they had it.... Although, majority of our riding is done at night so it's completely justifiable.. hence KnightRyderz 

www.eagleeyelights.com Please send her an e-mail if your even slightly interested.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

what about the HID P&P kit that Eagle Eye has for the 09'Teryx , would it not work with the 08-09' brutes?


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Nope, unfortunately they don't run the same bulb. These brutes got a special little twist in bulb type, not any of the conventional types..


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i emailed them this morning and got this response:
I have been hearing from you Brute Force owners for a few days now and it is pretty impressive. As I told your fellow Brute Force guys, I am always working to find new and exciting products to offer to the ATV community. Eagle Eye Lights have been offering our own manufactured HID conversion kits for over 3 years now!

What separates our kits from the rest of the group out there is that we make sure to make the kits as user friendly as possible. *I *have to be able to install them on a vehicle. We make sure that everything is true plug and play and that there is no splicing or cutting necessary.

I have had a chance to speak with the R&D manager about this kit and we are seeing what we have to do to get a true plug-n-play kit in with a bulb that is a true plug-n-play fit as well. I have seen the bulb for the Brute Force and it is different than anything I have seen before so it would be a matter of having to manufacture a large quantity of bulbs and factory wiring to go forward.

I would definitely keep checking back to the EAGLE EYE LIGHTS website for more updates.

We appreciate the effort and we look forward to working with you guys soon.

Jessica 
Eagle Eye Lights
J F MFG CORP
(909) 392-0822


all i can say is, KEEP BUGGING THEM!

lets start a list of people interested so we can email that to them and get the ball rolling!

just copy and paste the list then add your name:


1. 88rxn/a 1 set


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

another email from them...

short version:

I really don't have a set number of what we need to do to be interested. If the interest is there, more than likely we just go forward. I would say 50 people being interested is a great number and should start generating more of a buzz.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

1. 88rxn/a 1 set 
2. DaBrute 1 set


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

1. 88rxn/a
2. DaBrute 
3. DjScrimm


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

need one for the 650


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

1. 88rxn/a
2. DaBrute 
3. DjScrimm
4. BigIzzy

(as long as it will work on an 07 650i I am TOTALLY in)


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

you can add my name to the list


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

email sent!


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Add me to the list. I have been waiting for a plug and play for two years now. I would spend the money so I could return to stock if ever wanted.


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

well, i got an email from them today sayin' they're workin' on the lights for us.. she said hopefully sometime this year we can see something happen..


----------



## LIfted2004edge (Jul 11, 2009)

Im game as well. So add me to the list please.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Send em an email bro and pester them!!! Ive done about as much as i can, i think?.... Its completely up to them now to meet the customers needs or not.. I think they've got a good response.

Eagleeyelights.com Contact.


----------



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

Im all in 2005 brute 750
1. Ross Wright


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

count me in


----------



## bruteboy (Jan 11, 2010)

im most awesomely down with that


----------



## Gator (Feb 18, 2010)

is to late to add one more 08 brute 650 sra


----------



## Gator (Feb 18, 2010)

by the way just send a email inqurying about the hids


----------



## Gator (Feb 18, 2010)

just got this email
Thank you for your time and interest in our products.
I am definitely pushing the Brute Force kits. Right now we are in the process of figuring out what kit for the Brute Force to cover and what years we can cover as well. I am aware of the difference between the 650 and 650i models.
I will keep pushing this kit and hopefully it will be one of the items we launch this year.
I thank you again for your input and I appreciate you taking the time to let us know your interest.
If there are any changes, I will make sure to let you know.
BTW, what year is your Brute Force 650?
Have a great day!
Jessica
Eagle Eye Lights
J F MFG CORP
(909) 392-0822


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

look at the sig 

1. 88rxn/a
2. DaBrute 
3. DjScrimm
4. BigIzzy
5. The grizzly muder


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

holy crap!
are those ALL your rides?!?!


----------



## quik660 (Jul 16, 2009)

Quik660 as well!!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Count me in as well.......as long as the price is not as high as a giraff's back.....lol


----------



## cowboy316911 (Jan 31, 2010)

I want some, for the right price a "giraffs back" is a little high. lol


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

*HIDS*

Im in if they fit 06 650i


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

1. 88rxn/a 1 set 

2. *Ruffin Outlaw*


----------



## Brutedaddy09 (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm also game


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

​Hello Brute Force Fans:


Great News! After many requests and generated interest for the Kawasaki Brute Force kit, I am very excited to announce that we will be launching a true plug-n-play HID conversion kit in a few short weeks. I would love it if you guys that originally requested the kits could please inform everyone that you know that is interested in the Brute Force kit that we will have a TRUE plug-n-play kit available. I have a lot of time and energy invested in R&D and just getting this kit up and running so it has a very special place in my heart. With your help, I have confidence that we can get these lights to riders that are interested in a high quality HID conversion kit for their Brute Force.​ 

The bulbs will twist right in and the wire leads will plug right into the factory wiring harness. We offer the highest quality bulbs and Slim ballasts so this is a high quality kit made custom for the Brute Force ATVs. I know there are two different headlamp assemblies out there, but we decided to cover the headlamp assembly that would fit in the majority of the many different Brute Force models available. We are offering the 35W as stock, but we do have capabilities to do a 50W upgrade, the only problem is the battery/power issue that usually comes along with ATVs. If anyone is interested in the 50W, let me know. The 50W version would retail at $249.00 per kit with Slim ballasts.​ 

Please click on the following link to take a look at the application guide to see if we have the kit that will work with your vehicle: http://www.eagleeyelights.com/bruteapp.pdf. You can also feel free to link our application guide to any forums or websites to spread the word. You can also include my number or e-mail if any one wants to contact me directly. We believe in the power of the end users so if any one has any questions they can call me directly at (909) 392-0822. I will be more than happy to answer any questions.​ 

I look forward to hearing from you soon!


Best Regards,


Jessica
Eagle Eye Lights
J F MFG CORP
(909) 392-0822
www.eagleeyelights.com


got this email today!!!

$199.00 a kit!! yikes!​


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I already have my EE Hid's installed, and the relay harness otw to stop the flicker and flashing at start up. One thing is for sure, they are bright


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

price update on Brute Force HID kits. Completely plug and play

New price is $175 Free shipping Effective 6/19 just in time for a fathers day gift.


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

so how does a guy go about ordering a set of these, i may want a set down the road.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Website in my sig. It hasn't been updated to reflect price change yet but that will be done asap.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Is this actually a Plug and Play kit? You don't have to do the extensive headlight assembly modifications like the "How-to write up"???


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

That is correct its a complete replacement bulb with ballast and relay. All is needed is to connect power and ground wires, route wires, and mont ballast


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Very nice...I might get me a set


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

This is exactly what Ive been waiting for... Now to start saving the pennies.. Might take a couple.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Yep, easy as can be and only drilling you have to do is to mount the ballasts.

Should get the relay kit with them too (they sent it to me for free!!!), if you don't wire them direct, sometimes you have to let them power up or turn off/on before one side will work.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

The relay kit is now standard with all brute force kits so nothing extra is needed with the kit.


----------

